# Wine helps light up the haunt!



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Being wine drinkers and haunt enthusiasts, we have collected a large assortment of empty Halloween themed wine bottles. The challenge has been to find a way to display them without worrying about them getting knocked over and broken. I am always looking for props for our Pirate bar scene so this is the solution I came up with.
Here it is in the daylight -










All lit up at night -


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the lit up look and love the labels!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, that's pretty! Great idea.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it will add a great touch, nice work


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The US Green Building Council would be thrilled at your material reuse abilities!  Assuming that'll be in the backyard? Where?


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's super cool! And the labels on those wines are awesome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with the recyling of wine bottles. I also love the labels. I usually buy the "Werewolf" or "Vampire" wine at the liquor store and the always loved the look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. Wine also helps "light up" the haunters:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> P.S. Wine also helps "light up" the haunters:jol:


^:jol:Word!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been putting in so many long hours the last couple of weeks, that I have been afraid to drink much alcohol. Looking forward to tonight though!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It came out even better than I expected. Even if it doesn't have a motor in it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice way to show off the collection.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Visually magnificent!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

I love everything about this. It looks awesome. I guess I'll have to get on drinking these bottles of wine so I can have supplies...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice mood setter & the labels are very clear to read. even just one would make a nice night lite.


----------

